# Yet ANOTHER Zombie attack!!!!



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Sheesh... this is getting ridiculous! Ok.. so it wasn't exactly a "Zombie" eating another human.. but still creepy as all get out. And since I consider my dog to be one of my family members.. well.. yeah.. it's the same as a zombie eating another persons face. 

*"WACO, Texas - Police in Waco arrested 22-year-old Michael Daniel Monday after they say he ate a dog.

Family members called police on June 14, saying Daniel assaulted people at the home, chased a neighbor and started barking and growling.

What happened next is horrific.

Witnesses say Daniel grabbed the family dog, beat and strangled it...then started to eat it.

The dog died at the home.

Daniel is believed to have been on a bad trip from ingesting "K-2," a synthetic drug.

He was taken to the hospital and now faces a felony charge for animal cruelty."
*


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

d_saum said:


> *"WACO, Texas -
> *


Probably a Branch Davidian...:sssh:

But in all seriousness, this is getting a little ridiculous. I'm trained in recognizing the effects of a number of different drugs, and I can't recall a single one that involved zombie-like behavior.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Drug: Bath salts... typical symptoms!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

What the heck? This is so sick. I wonder if the government is putting the drug out on the street?


----------



## sgtlito (Mar 30, 2012)

This account is utterly horrendous! I regard my dog as a family member, and can’t image witnessing this happening.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Momma always said not to drink my bath water !


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

Better the dog , than a small child. These drugs constitute an unusually serious threat to society. Anyone in possession of them, anyone distributing them,or anyone ingesting them, should be made a priority for law enforcement. I think the danger posed to society warrants a felony, instead, they hand out a felony for "animal cruelty," which will be plead down to a misdemeanor due to mitigating circumstances. JA


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I wonder if the dog tasted good.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I love how everytime one of these situations come up they automatically blame the bath salts, even before tox screens come back. And how automatically it has to be the drug fault instead of a crazy person doing something crazy.

And somehow the handful of incidents are proof that they should be banned.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

bahramthered said:


> I love how everytime one of these situations come up they automatically blame the bath salts, even before tox screens come back. And how automatically it has to be the drug fault instead of a crazy person doing something crazy.
> 
> And somehow the handful of incidents are proof that they should be banned.


Like you said: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/06/27/medical-examiner-finds-only-marijuana-in-miami-face-chewer-system/

In this case it looks like the only drug that could have been a contributing factor was good ole MJ... but naw... that only makes you giggle and get the munchies right???


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Except "gold old MJ" isn't REALLY the good old stuff anymore. Don't think that it isn't laced with stuff cause it most certainly is. 

Then again, I guess if he had the munchies and couldn't find anything except a homeless person.....


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

If you look it up, k-12 IS NOT marijuana, but a very powerful synthetic hallucinogen 

Marijuana is grown, this stuff is made


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

The point is guys that at least in the case of the link I posted everyone thought it was bath salts but there were none in his system, just MJ. Sorry but thats the facts. Doesnt mean everyone that smokes it is going to eat someones face and it doesnt mean that everyone that eats someones face isnt on bath salts. I was just agreeing with the other comment that said that every time someone eats someones face everyone points to bath salts before toxicology reports come back. In this case they were wrong to assume bath salts.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> Like you said: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/06/27/medical-examiner-finds-only-marijuana-in-miami-face-chewer-system/
> 
> In this case it looks like the only drug that could have been a contributing factor was good ole MJ... but naw... that only makes you giggle and get the munchies right???


Face eating qualifies as munchies for zombies


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

BasecampUSA said:


> Drug: Bath salts... typical symptoms!


This has probably already been posted here, but no bath salts were found in the body of the Miami "zombie" attacker.

http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/357212/20120627/rudy-eugene-bath-salts-marijuana-miami-zombie.htm

Only marijuana was found in his body. Serious case of the munchies?


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

Oops, it was already posted. I should have read further!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

emilysometimes said:


> This has probably already been posted here, but no bath salts were found in the body of the Miami "zombie" attacker.
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/357212/20120627/rudy-eugene-bath-salts-marijuana-miami-zombie.htm
> 
> Only marijuana was found in his body. Serious case of the munchies?


Ya know... that is starting to freak me out a little bit. If it was some other weird drug, or a mixture of things.. I'd probably shrug my shoulders and say "meh..", But ONLY finding MJ in his system? Yikes... :scratch

Heading out to buy another case of 12 gauge shells and more 9mm ammo! Back in a jiffy! lol.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok I have a question, who sits around their house bored or broke and wants to get high... Looks around their house.... Sees bath salts...and says "hmm I wonder what would happen if I smoke/ inhale/ inject that stuff." seriously wtf? What's next? Wax candles or plug in at fressheners? Bed Bath and Beyond and Bath and Body Works better watch out...next thing you know we will have to thumb print or show ID if we need supplies for the shower.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

The thing is bath salts don't show up in drug test or tox reports. The thing I find funny is not the unpredictable results from doing new drugs, but the distance between these incidents.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

A lot of yall already know my stance on this.

As long as we are all in agreement that the gubt has the power to control what we may ingest.
So, the reasoning is, if its bad for you, they should be able to take away for your freedom if you are in possession of it or ingest said substance.
I'll assume that everyone is all for banning alcohol, tobacco, trans fats, high fructose corn syrup, pink slime, raw milk, Twinkies, anything from McDonalds, flouride, diet soda (any soda?)...this list could go on forever. And if you are found in possession of them? Prison.
If this is too much of a stretch, then obviously a Supreme Court justice making the connection between the feds 'forcing' one to purchase health insurance to them forcing you to buy broccoli is just as ridiculous?
So, you are in control of your own body and what you put into it except for...something that someone else deems 'bad'. I will be more than happy for you to concede control over yourself to me, because clearly I know better than you what is good for you.

You vill eat vat I say you can eat, comrade.
It will be kind of tough for one to make the argument that 'the gubt is already too intrusive in my life' and then say, 'well, this is different'.
I understand that I am being very black and white on this.
For me, either you agree that the gubt shouldnt be able to control you and your choices (as long as you arent harming anyone else), or you arent. Once you make the decision that *they* (which really means *you*) can ban or make you a criminal for putting something in your own body, then you have crossed a very distinct line. If you are okay with this, I respect your right to think this way. Please understand that you are also saying that 'they' should be making that decision, not you.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

And what isn’t bad for you? Fluoride in the drinking water, genetically engineered plants and fish, pumping poisonous chemicals into the ground, vaccines with mercury in them… Those are all deemed fine.

I would just add that ‘they’ control what we hear about also, or at least trying to. Hear anything about Fukushima or Japan lately? 2… 3… maybe 4 nuclear power plants in total meltdown (China syndrome) and not a peep on the MSM news. What made the news this morning? Spiderman rang the bell on wall street!


----------

